
You can now stream any Blizzard game live on Facebook - holoiii
http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/26/12661276/blizzard-facebook-live-streaming-launch
======
unsignedqword
Did anybody _want_ this? What does Facebook offer that twitch.tv or YouTube
doesn't?

